# Transfers



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

In this topic you can put all the transfers that will happen in the cycling world. Me first 

Joaquim Rodriguez of Caisse d'Espagne will go to the russian team Katusha, next year.

*AG2R - La Mondiale*
Maxime Bouet (Agritubel)
Ben Gastaeur (-)
David Le Lay (Agritubel)

*BMC Racing Team*
George Hincapie (Team Columbia - HTC)

*Caisse d'Epargne*
Christophe Moreau (Agritubel)
Marzio Bruseghin (Lampre)

*Ceramica Flaminia - Bossini Docce*
Riccardo Riccò 
Filippo Baggio (-)

*Cofidis, le Crédit en Ligne*
Romain Zingle (Verandas Willems)
Kevin Ista (Agritubel)

*Euskaltel - Euskadi*
Romain Sicard (Orbea - Oreka S.D.A)

*Garmin - Slipstream*
Michael Kreder (Rabobank CT)
Robert Hunter (Barloworld - Bianchi )

*Lampre - NGC*
Alfredo Balloni (-)
Enrico Magazzini (Lampre - NGC)
Adriano Malori (Lampre - NGC)
Diego Ulissi (-)

*Team Columbia - HTC*
Tejay van Garderen (Rabobank CT)
Leigh Howard (Team AIS)
Patrick Gretsch (Thüringer Energie Team)
Jan Ghyselinck (Beveren 2000)
Peter Velits (Team Milram)
Martin Velits (Team Milram)

*Team Katusha*
John Gadret (AG2R - La Mondiale)
Joaquim Rodriguez (Caisse d'Epargne)

*Team Radio Shack*
Lance Armstrong (Astana)
Sérgio Paulinho (Astana)

*Team Saxo Bank*
Laurent Didier (Team Designa Køkken)

*Team Sky*
Juan Antonio Flecha (Rabobank)
Edvald Boasson Hagen (Team Columbia - HTC)
Thomas Lovkvist (Team Columbia - HTC)

*Vacansoleil Pro Cycling Team*
Joost van Leijen (Van Vliet - EBH - Elshof)


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

afpm90 said:


> In this topic you can put all the transfers that will happen in the cycling world. Me first
> 
> Joaquim Rodriguez of Caisse d'Espagne will go to the russian team Katusha, next year.


Can you update your original post as more are added below? It will make it easy to see all the transfers in one post.

Also, post your sources.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is my source http://www.biciciclismo.com/cas/site/noticias-ficha.asp?id=15833. It's in Spanish by the way.

I already edited my first post with all the transfers that I know of.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

Apparently Lampre is interested in Alessandro Petacchi and Matia Gavazzi, the sprinter from Diquigiovani http://www.wvcycling.com/bericht/4911


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Is there a source to truly confirm the hincapie thing? If that were true velosnooze would be preempting all coverage of local mtb races to write about it.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

awesometown said:


> Is there a source to truly confirm the hincapie thing? If that were true velosnooze would be preempting all coverage of local mtb races to write about it.


I get that information from CQranking (http://www.cqranking.com/men/asp/gen/transfers.asp), but they could be mistaken.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

afpm90 said:


> I get that information from CQranking (http://www.cqranking.com/men/asp/gen/transfers.asp), but they could be mistaken.



soooooo none?


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought that Sky was going to be for british cyclists.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

tron said:


> I thought that Sky was going to be for british cyclists.


Cav and Wiggo will be staying put if they have any sense. The other Brits apart from Miller are journeymen, so they'll need to use foreign talent if they are to have any impact whatsoever.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I thought most of the official stuff had to wait or you got the hefty UCI fine.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

awesometown said:


> soooooo none?


CQranking is a good source. They don't report news but they're reliable.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> I thought most of the official stuff had to wait or you got the hefty UCI fine.


That's true, but many riders confirm there transfers, others is just strong rumours. So there a lot of mistakes and misinformations, that's why some transfers listed here might not happen, like the transfer of George Hincapie.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

You should link each transfer in your original post with a source. For example,

Joaquim Rodriguez of Caisse d'Espagne --> Katusha

Just giving suggestions


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

P.S., Cole House will be fired by BMC at the end of the year. Not that anyone cares about him, yet.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sergio Paulinho will go to Radio Shack. It was on portuguese media. I doubt anyone here speaks portuguese, so I will wait for a english source.


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you know why? I've been following his results over the last few years--interesting rider. He has a lot of potential. Thanks for any info.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

choocher said:


> Do you know why? I've been following his results over the last few years--interesting rider. He has a lot of potential. Thanks for any info.


He's an excellent domestique. He can ride for long km's in front of the peloton. He has good climbing legs. And he's very humble: he doesn't like to have the soptlight on him, so he will work without questioning team orders.


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

*Cole House*



afpm90 said:


> He's an excellent domestique. He can ride for long km's in front of the peloton. He has good climbing legs. And he's very humble: he doesn't like to have the soptlight on him, so he will work without questioning team orders.


Thanks afpm90, but I should clarify. I was asking nitro why BMC would get rid of Cole House, who is a very promising young rider. I meant to hit the quote button, but didn't, so it appeared as if I was writing about Paulinho.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

choocher said:


> Thanks afpm90, but I should clarify. I was asking nitro why BMC would get rid of Cole House, who is a very promising young rider. I meant to hit the quote button, but didn't, so it appeared as if I was writing about Paulinho.


Oh, sorry but now you know more about Paulinho


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Tony Martin turns down Radioshack - looks like hot young riders are wise to the 'ride for me and you'll have the satisfaction of carrying my bidons' ruse


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Excellent post. Very helpful.*



Bianchigirl said:


> Tony Martin turns down Radioshack - looks like hot young riders are wise to the 'ride for me and you'll have the satisfaction of carrying my bidons' ruse


Never missing an opportunity to bash, there she/he is again.

Why not wait to see if any young riders do sign on, ya know, like Mini Phinny. I guess if he goes to the Shack then your premise is false?

BT


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

afpm90 said:


> Sergio Paulinho will go to Radio Shack. It was on portuguese media. I doubt anyone here speaks portuguese, so I will wait for a english source.


Seems odd since he was described by Horner as being one of Contador's "boys"


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Of course Phinney will go to Radioshack - if they're still around - he's being groomed as Armstrong's replacement after all.

I'm just pleased to see Martin say no, Scleck say he won't go anywhere without his brother - the aim in buying great young riders is not to develop them as riders (Phinney has bagged the Champion in waiting spot) but to nullify them as competition. And I'd rather see riders like Martin, Feillu, Schleck facing off against each other, not being used up as part of an aging has beens mountain train.

Sorry you'd rather see fresh talent exploited in that way.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

DiLuca will not be racing for LPR.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nobody with ambition should not join Radio Shack if they have any sense. If anyone does, they can be sure that it will end in tears.
The ways of The Lance are not nice, Grasshopper.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

tron said:


> Seems odd since he was described by Horner as being one of Contador's "boys"


Bird in the hand. If they guy has a family, bills to pay you don't wait if you get an excellent offer, especially when you're the type to just put your head down and ride.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Bianchigirl said:


> Tony Martin turns down Radioshack - looks like hot young riders are wise to the 'ride for me and you'll have the satisfaction of carrying my bidons' ruse


I guess no one else at Motorola, USPS, Discovery or Astana won anything when Lance was there.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kevin Ista from Agritubel will go to Cofidis -> http://www.velo-club.net/article?sid=54324


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Can someone explain the logic behind garmin and robert hunter? Were they not happy having one mediocre sprinter (dean) so they thought they'd get another?


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

JV and Co. are likely intent (desperate?) to put together something we might actually recognize as a 'train' for Farrar and are doing some shopping and picking from what's available. True, Dean hasn't shown himself to be very strong this year, or maybe he's just not strong enough on his own and could use a bit of back-up. Hunter is no youthful Mark Renshaw, but he's as ballsy as they come and knows his way around a finishing straight.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Seems like GH is the biggest obstacle to Garmin (aside from Cav, of course). But, by adding Hunter, Garmin will be able to start their sprint earlier and perhaps neutralize Cav's explosiveness.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Good point*



Bianchigirl said:


> Of course Phinney will go to Radioshack - if they're still around - he's being groomed as Armstrong's replacement after all.
> 
> I'm just pleased to see Martin say no, Scleck say he won't go anywhere without his brother - the aim in buying great young riders is not to develop them as riders (Phinney has bagged the Champion in waiting spot) but to nullify them as competition. And I'd rather see riders like Martin, Feillu, Schleck facing off against each other, not being used up as part of an aging has beens mountain train.
> 
> Sorry you'd rather see fresh talent exploited in that way.


Young riders like Boonen, Danielson, Brajkovic, Contador, Devolder, Hoste, VDV and Popo never got opportunities to win whilst riding with LA. They ALL had to wait and, what was that you said? ......"carry his bidon."

Please.

The way I see it, The Shack can serve whatever purpose you need. True, you're going to be in the service of LA for the TdF but you can't say that young talent would be wasted, per se. It wouldn't surprise me if LA has future ambitions to part-own a team carrying on into the future. Grooming young talent for that reason seems logical. As a US team, you cannot ignore what Garmin is doing along those lines.

BT


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

AJL said:


> Seems like GH is the biggest obstacle to Garmin (aside from Cav, of course). But, by adding Hunter, Garmin will be able to start their sprint earlier and perhaps neutralize Cav's explosiveness.


Why not spend the money better on the apparently available andre greipel? Maybe wins some races instead of collecting seconds and thirds....


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

awesometown said:


> Why not spend the money better on the apparently available andre greipel? Maybe wins some races instead of collecting seconds and thirds....


Good question, you'd have to ask JV though...


----------

